# A question on safe centipede housing



## Talon1992 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello everyone,
First time centipede owner here, Centipedes have recently aquired my interest in a strong way, and I need your help in deciding if this enclosure is escape proof or not. If it is not, as their anything i could do to remedy this? The centipede in question is an s. galapagoensis juvenile, and I want to make sure that I dont wake up and find him missing. The terrarium has a mesh top with two locking clamps. I have read however that some people have had them chew through mesh. Is this possible? The picture I attached does not belong to me, it was the closest thing I could find on google.

Thank you for any help


----------



## Cavedweller (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't have any centipedes, but I am of the understanding they can indeed chew through mesh. I think the "safest" enclosure type for them is plastic jars with screw on lids. Some users on here use jumbo cheese ball containers.

You should hit the Myriapod subforum to get all the info you need about centipede enclosures.


----------



## Rancor (May 22, 2014)

I am in no way an expert but I wouldn't trust it. I had a screen mesh top on my first centipede cage. Third day i had her, I saw her hanging from the mesh and noticed marks (not holes just bent wire). That was enough to scare the pants off me. I immediately covered the top with several heavy books, ran to the hardware store and got some plexi glass. I cut it to size, drilled a bunch of small holes for ventilation, and used strips of Velcro to hold the top down. I made sure the cage was escape proof, not just probably escape resistant.


----------



## laurenkane (May 23, 2014)

I can second the mesh worries....but, as long as this tank is taller/longer than you pede, you should be ok. They cannot climb glass. I have two different species in enclosures like this - I just make sure they are extra tall to prevent escapes


----------

